
Show HN: Kipplr – Draw abstract images in seconds - gioscarab
http://www.kipplr.xyz
======
gioscarab
Hi! I made this opensource single page application to master javascript
language and in general programming. I had really much fun experimenting with
capabilities (and limits) of canvas with this project. This is the source
code: [https://github.com/gioblu/Kipplr](https://github.com/gioblu/Kipplr)

After a lot of testing i found this tool able to render 10.000x10.000px (or
more with certain browsers like firefox) abstract pictures in seconds. Images
before impossible to be created by hand with photoshop or illustrator now can
be rendered with Kipplr!! So can be used to generate huge unique pictures
(1mx1m) in seconds! I hope you will like!

~~~
et2o
What does the name mean?

~~~
sliekasbekelniu
The 'INFO' button on the app says:

'Kipplr's name is inspired by Philip K. Dick's novel "Do Androids Dream of
Electric Sheep?" and by the concept of "Kipple"'.

------
flashman
A useful option would be tiling: if a polygon crosses the frame edge, draw the
rest of it on the opposite edge. This would let me use the tool to generate
repeating patterns.

~~~
gioscarab
Ciao flashman this is a really intelligent suggetion I never took in
consideration I will immediatly estimate the code effort to make it as you say

------
organian
Could you add an option to edit each value as a number as well as a slider?
Sometimes you want to get the same value again, and you can't get the slider
in the same position as before.

Loving the app :D

